# Gotta brag



## JLeonard (Nov 16, 2020)

My 12yo son, Bryce, did a little youth deer hunting with my father over the weekend. It’s a tradition with them.  He got a 4 pt yesterday, not the biggest but he passed on a couple of does Saturday.  It’s at the processor waiting to be cleared by the state. Looking forward to  smoking some venison.






Thanks for looking.
Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice, tell your son congrats , nice to see the younger ones out hunting. Those are the hunts I remember the most.


----------



## Murray (Nov 16, 2020)

“Cleared by the state”. Checking for CWD?


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 16, 2020)

Tell him congratulations!  Nothing like the excitement of killing a buck, no matter how big!!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 16, 2020)

Murray
 Yes Sir. Not a lot of it in our area but they are trying to stay on top of it. 


 pa42phigh
  So true. He likes being able to say "My deer.." when it goes on the grill/oven. 


 smokerjim
 Yes sir! My dad is in his mid 70's and its always been a thing with him to take the grandkids youth weekend. 
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 16, 2020)

That's just a wonderful thing to see Jim, your son looks pretty darned happy there, congrats! RAY


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks 

 sawhorseray
 I sent him to the stand with a grocery list.....Tenderloins, back strap, roast, and (after reading here) the heart. He called me from the field while papaw was going for the truck....He couldnt even get a word out he was so excited. LOL!
jim


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Nov 16, 2020)

Congratulations to your son!  Was it his first?  That's a big deal.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 16, 2020)

TuckersBarbeque
 Actually he has gotten a deer youth weekend for the last 3 yrs. My dad says he is the luckiest thing to walk into the woods. He has gotten bigger deer (rack wise) but dad knew we were wanting meat in the freezer so he let him take this one after passing on a couple of does. 
Jim


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 16, 2020)

That's awesome Jim. Congrats to your son! Got some good cooks coming your way soon!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 16, 2020)

AWESOME! tell Bryce i said congrats! I cant wait until I can take my boys!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 16, 2020)

That's great! Congrats to your son! Been on many hunts with young hunters and just can't beat seeing the pride and smiles when they get a deer.

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 16, 2020)

Congratulations to your son, Jim!!
There's nothing like a grandfather/grandson relationship.  Your Dad sounds like a great man, taking his grandchildren hunting with him.
Gary


----------



## tallbm (Nov 16, 2020)

That's great to see and hear about!
Looks like it might be a nice and tender deer.

What caliber and rifle is he hunting with there?


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 16, 2020)

tallbm
 Thats a Remington 30-.06. Its my dads....gotta be close to 40 yrs old and still bringing them down.
Jim


----------



## tallbm (Nov 16, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> tallbm
> Thats a Remington 30-.06. Its my dads....gotta be close to 40 yrs old and still bringing them down.
> Jim



Nice!  When I want a deer on the ground with little to no need for tracking (evening hunts, I despise tracking in the dark) I use my 30-06.  I tell folks that on our small bodied TX deer it blasts them right into the freezer from where they are standing :P

I'm going to attempt to personally pillar and glass bed my Mosin Nagant to see if I can make it have respectable accuracy with a little bit of load development.  At that point I'll have the "Russian 30-06" as a viable option as well :)

I'm hoping to get some pig action going soon and won't need so much power.  I'll need something that has the ability to knock down as many wild pigs as I can before they all run off and I've got some options for that.  Hoping to get about 200-350lbs of pork on the hoof to turn into about 80-120lbs of meat in the freezer :)


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 16, 2020)

Wild hog hunt has been a "wanna do" for me for a while.
Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 16, 2020)

I bet your son is going to enjoy eating that venison. Congrats on the kill.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 16, 2020)

Congrats to your son on yet another successful hunt.
Good on your Pop for getting the youngsters into the woods.

As long as I live I'll never forget my son taking his first deer/buck, and I no longer really care if I take a deer or not as long as he does... I don't think he'll ever forget either.


----------



## forktender (Nov 17, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> My 12yo son, Bryce, did a little youth deer hunting with my father over the weekend. It’s a tradition with them.  He got a 4 pt yesterday, not the biggest but he passed on a couple of does Saturday.  It’s at the processor waiting to be cleared by the state. Looking forward to  smoking some venison.
> View attachment 471139
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> Jim


SWEET!!!!!!!
First buck's are a BIG deal in my family.
Your boy looks pumped and both he and you should be. Is that a Remington Mod. 7400 .243?

Edit: I just saw the Caliber of his gun, that's a pretty big thumper for a kid...LOL!!!


----------



## forktender (Nov 17, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> tallbm
> Thats a Remington 30-.06. Its my dads....gotta be close to 40 yrs old and still bringing them down.
> Jim


That looks like an old Rem. M7400 I still have one in the safe at my folks house.


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 17, 2020)

forktender
 Not real sure. Dad says it was the first thing other than a car that he had bought on credit.  LOL! Bryce is 5-9 and 177lbs. Hr handles it pretty well.
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2020)

Very cool Jim!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 17, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> LOL! Bryce is 5-9 and 177lbs. Hr handles it pretty well.
> Jim


5'9" 177# at 12yrs?!?!
Dang! That's a BIG boy.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 22, 2020)

Awesome! I love seeing kids out hunting. My cousin is up at the deer camp this weekend for the opener with the family. Best place to be IMO!


----------



## tallbm (Nov 22, 2020)

Good luck on all of the hunting over the Thanksgiving weekend everyone!

I had plans lined up to go hog hunting but came into contact with an idiot that lives with his parents and his mother was golfing  and spending all of the previous day with a person who who tested positive for covid the same day said idiot decides to continue wandering around the world and come meet us for dinner like he doesn't need to quarantine.
Then said idiot warns no one about his situation but brings up the story an hour and a half into sitting at the same table with me and some others like its some kind of funny story.  So now everyone at that table but said idiot are all skipping Thanksgiving (and my hunting) to self quarantine because we don't want to risk killing our 65-70+ parents or potentially getting anyone else sick. 

/end_rant

Ok sorry bout that guys just had to vent for a second.  Was hoping to have some wild hog hunting and meat pics to share but maybe later in the year.  I prefer to keep my parents and loved ones alive so the silver lining is at least I found out in time to do the responsible thing :)

Everyone stay safe out there and enjoy Thanksgiving and be sure to give thanks for the good things we all still have out there :)


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 25, 2020)

chilerelleno
 we grow em big in our family.


 tallbm
 yeah the idiots are what is keeping this thing going rampant.


----------

